# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Lajmet nga Superliga 2006/2007

## OO7

_Drejtuesit shkodranë janë të bindur për t'i shkuar deri në fund çështjes së lojtarit brazilian_ 16-08-2006 

*Vllaznia: Partizani dhe Leandro, në gjyq!* 

Çështja "Leandro" po merr përmasa të mëdha, kur në të vërtetë nuk dukej të ishte ashtu. Të paktën kështu mendojnë shkodranët, sipas të cilëve kontrata që ata kanë nënshkruar me futbollistin brazilian, u jep atyre plotësisht të drejtë. Të drejtë, që ua ka dhënë edhe institucioni më i lartë i futbollit shqiptar, federata. Nërkohë, në këto momente vjen edhe lajmi se Leandro da Silva ka firmosur kontratë me të kuqtë, madje ka marrë edhe këstin e parë të kontratës në dorë. Një lajm i tillë nuk ka sesi të mos e shqetësojë presidentin e Vllaznisë, Valter Fushajn, i cili në të vërtetë nuk ka dashur t'i japë kaq shumë rëndësi kësaj çështjeje. Edhe më parë ai ka shpjeguar se lojtarit nuk i ka asnjë borxh, madje është braziliani ai që i detyrohet klubit shkodran një shumë prej 11 mijë dollarësh. Por dje, i pyetur në lidhje me deklaratat e kampit të kuq, që pretendon se lojtari nuk mund të mbahet "peng" nga kontrata që ka me Vllazninë, presidenti Fushaj i është kundërpërgjigjur, duke thënë: "Të them të drejtën, nuk kam dashur të merrem më me këtë problem, pas sqarimit që i bëra faktit se klubi ynë nuk i kishte asnjë borxh këtij lojtari, përkundrazi, ishte ai që na detyrohet. Por, e ndiej për detyrë të sqaroj sërish disa gjëra, për më tepër të sqaroj se çështja mund të shkojë edhe në gjykatë, nëse vërtetohet fakti se lojtari ka firmosur me Partizanin. Dhe në gjykatë nuk do shkojë vetëm Leandro, por edhe klubi i Partizanit, nëse ka firmosur kontratë me këtë lojtar. Për këtë arsye, kam angazhuar avokatin dhe juristin e klubit të merren me këtë çështje, duke verifikuar nëse vërtet është firmosur një kontratë e tillë. Nëse vërtetohet kjo, mund të kërkojmë një dëmshpërblim në vlerë të konsiderueshme nga klubi "Partizani", pasi me këtë veprim ai ka nëpërkëmbur emrin dhe historinë e klubit tonë. Nëse në kontratë është e shkruar e zeza mbi të bardhë, se vlefshmëria e saj është 12 muaj, nuk ka njeri ta prish atë. Nëse klubi i kuq e ka arkën plot, atëherë ta bëjë këtë gjë dhe do të përballet në gjyq me Vllazninë. Përpara se të firmosin me të gjithë lojtarët që kemi blerë, kemi kërkuar prej tyre leje kalimin. Dhe vetëm kur ata e kanë pasur atë, që do të thotë se kanë qenë futbollistë të lirë, atëherë kemi firmosur. Kështu duhej të vepronte edhe Partizani dhe jo t'u besonte fjalëve të lojtarit." Në këtë mënyrë, duket se edhe për pak kohë ky problem do të vazhdojë t'i shqetësojë drejtuesit e të dy klubeve. Ajo që të habit është fakti se si Vllaznia e Partizani janë gati të hyjnë në konflikt për një lojtar, talenti e të cilit nuk vlen kaq shumë sa ç'është bërë zhurmë. Leandro pritet të jetë sot i pranishëm në Shkodër, por arsyet e ardhjes së tij nuk janë bërë të ditura. Ndoshta ai do të kërkojë të qartësojë gjithçka në lidhje me pozicionin e tij. 

*Gjergj Kola*
*Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Partizani ka në organikë një numër të madh lojtarësh, duke i dubluar rolet_ 16-08-2006 

*Të kuqtë, "të blinduar" në mbrojtje* 

Sezonin e kaluar skuadra e Partizanit ka qenë nga më rezultativet në repartin e mbrojtjes. Shumë fitore të të kuqve, sidomos ato me Elbasanin, i dedikohen lojës së fortë në repartet e pasme. Madje, thuajse të gjithë mbrojtësit kanë shënuar. Zhvillimet e fundit në kampin e kuq tregojnë se edhe sezonin e ardhshëm Partizani do të jetë një nga skuadrat më të forta në mbrojtje, duke u bazuar në elementët e shumtë në numër dhe në cilësi që ka afruar. Një ndeshje futbolli fillohet me një pikë në "xhep", dhe, para se të kërkosh fitoren, duhet të mbrosh pikën që të jep fillimi i një takimi. Puna e Neptun Bajkos, në ndërtimin e Partizanit të ri, është përqendruar në radhë të parë te konsolidimi i repartit të mbrojtjes. Lojtarët e afruar janë të shumtë, por ka pasur edhe largime. Grizha, Ndreka, Tafaj, Kelmendi, Hamsetaj dhe i riu i akademisë Aliu, janë afruar nga trajneri Bajko, ku përkrah tyre do të jenë padyshim Kardek, Beqiri, Pinari e Delain, që pritet të mbërrijë së shpejti. Pra, janë nëntë lojtarë mbrojtësa, që do të thotë më shumë së dy për rol. Në këtë kontekst, krahasuar edhe me sezonin e kaluar, Partizani është më i kompletuar. Përforcimet e shumta, ndonëse jo me emra pikantë, kanë ndodhur edhe në mesfushë. Igli Allmuça është ndër titullarët e vetëm të larguar, por drejtuesit kanë afruar Gjylën, Karapicin e Leandron. Ndërsa Hallaçi, Dhëmbi, Muzaka e Bylykbashi do të jenë padyshim "truri" i këtij reparti. Në dispozicion të Bajkos janë edhe të rinjtë Capo e Karabeci, të gatshëm për të dhënë kontributin e tyre në çdo moment. Duke parë emrat e mesfushës, mund të thuhet se, edhe ky repart është i kompletuar. Dyshimi i vetëm në forcën e Partizanit është te reparti i sulmit. Jo se nuk ka lojtarë, por ekperienca dhe mosha e tyre e re lënë për të dyshuar në forcën e këtij reparti. Abilaliaj dhe Bakaj në superligë, si dhe Progri në kategorinë e parë, janë futbollistë që kanë luajtur shumë ndeshje, duke fituar eksperiencën e duhur, por një skuadër si Partizani kërkon edhe një sulmues me peshë. Mungesën e një sulmuesi cilësor me ekperience e kanë pohuar edhe drejtuesit e kuq. Shpresa mbetet te braziliani Fabiano, por dyshimi për aftësitë e tij ekziston, përderisa nuk është parë nga trajneri Bajko. Deri në fund të merkatos së verës Partizani do të ketë kohën e mjaftueshme për t'i plotësuar të gjitha repartet me futbollistët e duhur, për të qëndruar në "pole-position" për fitimin e trofeve të sezonit. 

*Brazilianët, jashtë miqësoreve të programuara*
Partizani do të zhvillojë sot një takim miqësor me Shkumbinin dhe vetëm pas disa ditësh, pikërisht të shtunën, do të luhet një tjetër miqësore ndaj një kundërshtari që ende nuk është përcaktuar. Jo të gjithë futbollistët e kuq do të mund të aktivizohen në këto ndeshje, ndër ta edhe brazilianët, që kanë firmosur para tri ditësh. Kardek e Leandro kanë vetëm tri ditë që stërviten me Partizanin, ndaj u duhet më shumë kohë për t'u ingranuar me grupin. Por pengesa kryesore për aktivizimin e tyre është forma fizike që ata kanë. Sipas mjekut Rusi, disa nga futbollistët, duke përfshirë dhe Leandron me Kardekun, janë mbi peshë. Para se Bajko t'u japë mundësinë të provohen në lojë, ata duhet të heqin kilet e tepërta. 

*Muzaka, drejt rikuperimit të forcave*
Mesfushori i Partizanit, Gjergji Muzaka, ka rreth një javë që ka filluar stërvitjen me Partizanin dhe duket se po rigjen forcat. Mungesa e gjatë ka ndikuar negativisht në formën e tij sportive, gjë që u pa edhe në miqësoren e fundit, e luajtur me Besën, ku Muzaka u aktivizua vetëm për disa minuta. Mesfushori i krahut të djathtë e ndjen veten shumë më mirë dhe shprehet se shumë shpejt do ta kapë ritmin e shokëve: "Në fillim e pata pak të vështirë, por e shoh se po përmirësohem dita-ditës. Besoj se deri në fillim të kampionatit do të arrij formën e duhur për të përballuar ndeshjet e kampionatit". 

*Adi Metaliu*
*Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Ish-kapiteni verdheblu, Nevil Dede, ndjen nostalgji për ekipin kampion_  16-08-2006 

*Dede: Respekt Elbasanit, mbroj Tiranën* 

Ekipi i Tiranës prej disa ditësh ka nisur përgatitjen për finalen e supërkupës me kampionët e Elbasanit dhe lojtarët besojnë në forcat e tyre për të dalë fitues ndaj verdhebluve kampion.
Shumë njerëzve u duhet të punojnë dhe të djersijnë fort për të arritur suksese. Por fati disa herë të detyron, që pa e shijuar mirë suksesin e arritur, të rreshtohesh në një krah tjetër dhe të luftosh pikërisht një pjesë të asaj që ke arritur më parë. Pra, detyrohesh të luftosh vetveten. Një fat të tillë ka edhe ish kapiteni i ekipit kampion të Elbasanit Nevil Dede, i cili do ta fillojë sezonin e ri me ngjyrat e Tiranës dhe që në takimin e parë i duhet të luajë ndaj ish-ekipit. Por, një fakt i tillë nuk përbën problem për lojtarin bardheblu, pasi ai është lojtar profesionist dhe mbron nderin e fanellës që vesh."I tillë është fati, pasi të detyron që të luash ndaj atyre me të cilët ke arritur suksese dhe të kanë respektuar. Në këtë aspekt më vjen keq, por unë jam lojtar profesionist dhe mbroj uniformën që vesh. Këtë e kam treguar edhe në të kaluarën, kur luaja për Elbasanin dhe më është dashur të luaj ndaj ish-shokëve bardheblu. Nëse e quan veten profesionist, nuk duhet të shikosh nga pas, por vetëm të ecësh përpara për suksese të reja. Për tifozët dhe klubin e Elbasanit kam respekt të veçantë, por kësaj rradhe më duhet të bëj detyrën për Tiranën,"- shprehet ish-kapiteni i ekipit kampion të Elbasanit, Nevil Dede. Qendërmbrojtësi është ribashkuar me Tiranën pas përfundimit të aventurës europiane të Elbasanit dhe është i kënaqur me ekipin e ri dhe nuk ka probleme ambjentimi, megjithëse ka nostalgji për verdheblutë elbasanas, pasi ka kaluar një periudhë të artë atje."Nuk kam pasur vështirësi të përshtatem me Tiranën, pasi këtu është shtëpia ime dhe pas një shtegëtimi të shkurtër jam kthyer përsëri pranë familjes. Për njerëzit që lashë në Elbasan kam nostalgji dhe respekt, pasi ata më kanë trajtuar në mënyrën më të mirë, megjithëse nuk jam penduar që jam larguar, pasi mund ta quaj se kam bërë lëvizjen e duhur në momentin e duhur," - shprehet lojtari i Tiranës, Dede. Kur e pyet mbrojtësin për situatën aktuale që ka mbërthyer Elbasanin, ai thotë se i vjen keq për atë që po ndodh, megjithëse nuk e di mirë situatën, pasi është informuar vetëm nga media dhe jo nga terreni. "Shumë lojtarë janë larguar nga ekipi, por shpresoj se drejtuesit do ta ribëjnë skuadrën në atë nivel që ka qenë, pasi e duan futbollin dhe kanë dhënë shumë deri tek konkretizimi i titullit, që e fituam sezonin e kaluar. Por, se si do ta bëjnë është kompetencë e tyre dhe nuk di se çfarë të them më shumë," -deklaron mbrojtësi Nevil Dede. Ditën e shtunë, Dede bashkë me shokët bardheblu do të luajnë për trofeun e parë sezonal dhe për këtë po përgatiten seriozisht dhe e shikojnë veten si më superiorë se kundërshtarët e Elbasanit."Tek Tirana kam ardhur në kulmin e përgatitjes që skuadra bënte për kupat e Europës, por edhe pas humbjes që ekipi pësoi me turqit e Kajserisporin, stafi drejtues nuk e ka ulur ritmin e përgatitjeve, pasi sezoni i ri po troket në derë dhe ne duhet të jemi gati që në momentin e parë. Prandaj kemi mundësi që t'i shfaqim vlerat e ekipit dhe ambicjen e klubit që në finalen e supërkupës. Vlerat e Tiranës tashmë, njihen nga të gjithë, fakti më i thjeshtë është se momentalisht ndodhen pesë lojtarë të ekipit të grumbulluar me kombëtaren për miqësoren me San Marinon. Ekipi ka mundësi të japë maksimumin në të gjitha veprimtaritë kombëtare, pasi këtë siguri e jep stoli i skuadrës, i cili ka vlera si njëmbëdhjetëshi i parë dhe çdo ekip do ta dëshëronte një kolektiv, si ky i bardhebluve," - shprehet një nga blerjet e fundit të Tiranës, Nevil Dede. Mbrojtësi i kryeqytetasve i siguron tifozëritë e të dyja skuadrave, se Nevil Dede do të luajë me Tiranën ndaj Elbasanit, ashtu siç ka luajtur me verdheblutë ndaj bardhebluve, pra si një profesionist i vërtetë, dhe fatin e trofeut ia lë fushës së takimit.

*Përmirësohet gjendja e "Skënder Halilit"*
Gjatë fazës përgatitore për sezonin e ri, ekipi i Tiranës ka vuajtur përsa i përket gjetjes së një fushe të rregullt stërvitore. Terreni i "Skënder Halilit" ka shfaqur probleme, pasi në një nga këto stërvitje u dëmtua lehtë sulmuesi Sinani. Ditët e fundit, fusha stërvitore e Tiranës ka filluar të përmirësohet dhe dje përfundoi edhe prerja e barit të fushës. Pas ndërhyrjeve të fundit, terreni stërvitor ka filluar të marrë një pamje të kënaqshme dhe në të njëjtën kohë është edhe një shqetësim më pak për klubin.

Edhe dje stërvitje me disa mungesa
Ekipi i Tiranës, i drejtuar nga trajneri Mirel Josa, ka vazhduar edhe në ditën e djeshme përgatitjen për takimin e së shtunës për superkupën e Shqipërisë. Stërvitja e djeshme u zhvillua gjatë pasdites në fushën stërvitore "Skënder Halili" dhe fare qartë mund të vëreje mungesën e pesë titullarëve, që janë të grumbulluar me kombëtaren për takimin miqësor me homologët e San Marinos. Megjithë mungesën e tyre, ekipi e kreu stërvitjen të plotë, pasi ajo u realizua sipas programit të detajuar më parë nga stafi trajnues.

*Ilir Cara
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Aksioneri kryesor i verdheblu jep garanci për ndërtimin e një ekipi cilësor për sezonin e ri_ 16-08-2006 

*Laze: Elbasani, sërish me "petk" kampioni* 

Edhe pse ekipi i Elbasanit po përballet për momentin me mungesën e emrave të mëdhej në radhët e tij, aksionerët e klubit verdheblu, premtojnë se kampionët do të mbeten të tillë. Arben Laze, i cili është dhe aksioneri kryesor dhe që gjatë dy viteve të fundit ka mbajtur postin e presidentit, për "Sportin shqiptar" deklaroi se kampionët e superligës do të kenë patjetër në edicionin e ri mjaft futbollistë cilësorë. Laze nuk preferon t'i bëjë të ditur emrat e atyre futbollistëve cilësorë, të cilët mund t'i bashkohen këto ditë ekipit kampion, por thekson se kjo është çështje ditësh. "Nuk është e lehtë t'i kryesh punët ashtu si duhet, aq më tepër që nuk mungojnë as vështirësitë e natyrave të ndryshme. Ne po punojmë me shumë seriozitet, që trajneri Luan Deliu të ketë të gatshmëm për kampionatin e ri futbollistë profesionistë dhe me eksperiencë. Nuk kemi më në dispozicion futbollistët më të mirë të kampionatit të kaluar, por nuk është e thënë që ata të mbeteshin tek Elbasani për çdo kampionat," - tha Laze, i cili nuk e quan tragjedi largimin e atij grupi futbollistësh, që u shpall kampion me Elbasanin vitin e kaluar. "Në vend të tyre, - sqaron aksioneri i Elbasanit, - janë piketuar elementë të tjerë të po atij kalibri. Kjo do të na garantojë një sukses pse jo të atyre përmasave. Koha për t'i pasur të gatshëm futbollistët, të cilët do ti bashkohen Elbasanit, për trajnerin Luan Deliu është e pamjaftueshme, por them se ai do të dijë t'i kapërcejë problemet e krijuara pas eliminimit nga Liga e Kampionëve." Sipas aksionerit kryesor të verdhebluve, i cili nuk ka ndërmend të kursehet për asgjë që do t'i duhet këtij ekipi edhe në edicionin e ri, Elbasani do të prezantohet i kompletuar në kampionatin e ri. "Kemi krijuar në infrastrukturë të mirë, ndërkohë që të gjitha hallkat e klubit funksionojnë në mënyrë të shkëlqyer. Aktualisht, janë në prag të nënshkrimit të kontratës me ekipin tonë të paktën 4 futbollistë, emrat e të cilëve do të bëhen të ditur vetëm kur me ta të ketë përfuduar gjithçka. Padyshim që as futbollistët e huaj nuk do të mungojnë në radhët e Elbasanit gjatë kampionatit të ri. Nga ana e menaxherit të klubit, ka pasur kontakte me disa futbollistë nga Maqedonia, Kosova dhe nga Afrika. Pas Ablades dhe Abrahamit, sigurisht që rradha do t'i takojë një futbollisti edhe më cilësor," - ka bërë të ditur Laze. 
Ai gjykon se s'ka pse të "mbillet" paniku te sportdshësit elbasanas, sepse ekzistojnë mundësitë për të ndërtuar një superekip. "Ne jemi në qendër të vëmendjes së opinionit sportiv, sepse jemi kampionët e superligës. Në njëfarë mënyre, kjo na ka krijuar një ngarkesë jo të vogël psikologjike, që po mundohemi ta kapërcejmë," - u shpreh në fund Laze, i cili në çdo kohë tregohet i gatshmëm për të komunikuar me gazetarët. Nëpërmjet "Sportit shqiptar" ai kërkon t'u përcjellë sportdashësve elbasanas mesazhin e shpresës se skuadra e tyre e zemrës do të bëhet, duan apo nuk duan të tjerët.

*Vrapi-Kaçi, drejt rikthimit te kampionët* 
Dy nga futbollistët e larguar nga Elbasani muajin e shkuar, Vrapi dhe Kaçi, pritet të rikthehen. Burime të besueshme konfirmuan mbrëmjen e djeshme se Endri Vrapi dhe Albert Kaçi mund t'i bashkohen ekipit të drejtuar nga Luan Deliu. Rikthimi i tyre, sipas një zyrtari të klubit "Elbasani", mund të shoqërohet edhe nga disa titullarë të tjerë të këtij ekipi në kampionatin e fundit.  

*Fatmir Popja
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Trajneri Agim Canaj kërkon të fuqizojë repartin e sulmit, që sipas tij, ka shfaqur mangësi_ 16-08-2006 

*Canaj: Konkurenca, "ilaçi" i Flamurtarit* 

Në ndeshjet e fundit, që Flamurtari zhvilloi me Dinamon dhe Elbasanin për turnein e birrës Norga, nuk arriti rezultatet pozitive që parashikoheshin. Gjithsesi, po të bëhet krahasimi me 4 ndeshjet e tjera miqësore, të zhvilluara më parë, mund të vihet re se skuadra vlonjate është përmirësuar në interpretimin e lojës. Këtë fakt e vlerëson dhe vetë trajneri Agim Canaj, i cili konstaton gjithashtu, se skuadra e tij ka ende për të bërë, veçanërisht në finalizimin e aksioneve sulmuese. Trajneri Agim Canaj pohon se Flamurtari ka bërë ndryshime në sensin pozitiv gjatë 5 javëve të fazës përgatitore. "Them se është normale që të vihen re mangësi në një skuadër që vjen nga kategoria e parë. Këto mangësi mund të jenë në aspektin taktiko teknik, por edhe në mendësinë e lojtarëve. Gjithsesi, pas 5 javësh stërvitje, situata në skuadër nuk është ajo e fillimit, sepse ndryshimi në të gjitha drejtimet është i dukshëm. Bashkë me pjesëtarët e tjerë të stafit teknik, kemi punuar jo vetëm në aspektin fizik, por edhe në korrigjimin e problemeve të shfaqura në anën teknike. Kjo dukuri është shfaqur veçanërisht te disa lojtarë të rinj, të cilët duhet të përmirësohen gradualisht në këtë element të rëndësishëm të përgatitjes profesionale. Ata duhet të përshtaten më mirë në detyrat taktike të skuadrës," - është shprehur trajneri Canaj. Gjatë merkatos së verës, me Flamurtarin janë bashkuar disa lojtarë, por trajneri Canaj mendon se skuadrës së tij i duhen lojtarë të tjerë cilësorë dhe me eksperiencë, të cilët do të kompletonin të trija repartet. "Me afrimin e disa lojtarëve, mendoj se janë plotësuar boshllëqet në repartin e mesfushës dhe të mbrojtjes, por ende një gjë e tillë nuk ka ndodhur me sulmin. Në ndeshjet miqësore që kemi zhvilluar, sulmuesit tanë kanë shpërdoruar shumë raste goli para portës kundërshtare. Ditët e fundit është folur për afrimin e sulmuesit senegalez, Xhibril Sisoko, i cili sezonin e kaluar ka qenë pjesë e Flamurtarit, por kur ai të fillojë stërvitjen, do të shohim gjendjen e tij fizike. Megjithatë, në ndeshjet me Dinamon dhe Elbasanin, besoj se treguam se kemi një skuadër të përgatitur mirë, pavarësisht se nuk arritëm rezultatet e dëshiruara," - theksoi trajneri Canaj, i cili në ndeshjet e fundit ka aktivizuar shumë lojtarë me pjesë kohe të reduktuar. Sipas tij, në të njëjtën mënyrë do të veprohet edhe ditët e ardhshme, sepse kështu nxitet konkurrenca midis lojtarëve, në pozicionet ku ata provohen. "Veç Sisokos, para dy ditësh është kthyer në skuadër edhe mesfushori Shpëtim Imeraj. Këta dhe të tjerët do të aktivizohen në ndeshjet e ardhshme miqësore, me Dinamon në Tiranë dhe Naftëtarin në Kuçovë. Qëllimi është për të krijuar sa më shumë konkurrencë midis lojtarëve, në mënyrë që secili të ndërgjegjësohet se përfshirja në formacionin e parë arrihet me shumë punë dhe profesionalizëm," - ka përfunduar trajneri i Flamurtarit, Agim Canaj.

*Kastriot Brahimi
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Trajneri rumun, edhe pse është i kënaqur me përgatitjet, kërkon disa përforcime_ 16-08-2006 

*Dumitresku: Më bën optimist kjo Apoloni* 

Ora 18 e ditës së hënë ka shënuar rikthimin në shtëpi të skuadrës fierake. Trajneri Dumitresku, pasi ka zhvilluar analizën e ndeshjes së të shtunës, që Apolonia e luajti në Peqin me Shkumbinin, ka vijuar me një stërvitje komplekse në fushë, ku pjesën më të madhe e zinte ana tekniko taktike. Pas zhvillimit të stërvitjes së parë në Fier, që është ndjekur edhe nga një numër i madh sportdashësish, ne i kërkuam një mendim trajnerit rumun të Apolonisë, Silvin Dumitreskut. Ai ka pranuar me dashamirësi të flasë në lidhje me përgatitjet e skuadrës së tij. Ndër të tjera, ai theksoi se skuadra e tij ka nevojë për përforcime dhe reparti më problematik, sipas tij, është ai i mbrojtjes. "Jemi kthyer në Fier, - shprehet ai, - për të vazhduar pjesën e mbetur të përgatitjeve deri në fillim të kampionatit. Ditët e para po i kushtojmë më shumë rëndësi punës tekniko taktike, pasi afrimi i kampionatit na e imponon një gjë të tillë." Ndërkohë, i pyetur për përgatitjet e zhvilluara në 
kryeqytet, rumuni theksoi se ishte i kënaqur nga angazhimi i futbollistëve të tij. "Kemi kryer stërvitje intesive dhe përgjithësisht jam i kënaqur nga qëndrimi që futbollistët kanë mbajtur në procesin stërvitor. Puna në terren, por edhe ajo në palestër, na ka lejuar të shikojmë nga afër gjendjen e secilit futbollist," - tha trajneri Dumitresku, i cili për miqësoret e luajtura nga Apolonia në Tiranë, shtoi: "Kemi zhvilluar disa ndeshje përgatitore gjatë periudhës që kemi qenë të grumbulluar në Tiranë, ku skuadra ka paraqitur anë të mira, por hera herës edhe disa dobësi në mbrojtje. Do të veçoja në këto miqësore pjesën e parë shumë të mirë të zhvilluar ndaj Tiranës, por edhe lojën me nivel në ndeshjen me ekipin Shpresa, ku fituam me rezultatin 3 0." Ndërsa për përforcimin e mundshëm të Apolonisë, trajneri Dumitresku u shpreh se Apolonisë së tij i duhen disa futbollistë, sidomos në repartin e mbrojtjes. "Më janë premtuar disa përforcime dhe besoj se gjatë ditëve që na kanë mbetur, disa lojtarë të tjerë do të vijnë pranë skuadrës sonë. Megjithatë, ne kemi vazhduar përgatitjet e duhura dhe baza e suksesit të këtij grupi futbollistësh të rinj qëndron te dëshira për të punuar," - përfundoi Dumitresku.


*Miqësorja e radhës, sot në Fier me Besën*
Sot pasdite, në orën 17.00, djemtë e trajnerit Dumitresku do të përballen në stadiumin "Loni Papuçiu" me Besën e Kavajës. Në këtë ballafaqim, nga drejtuesit e skuadrës bardhejeshile është menduar të provohen edhe disa futbollistë, të cilët janë vënë në shënjestrën e këtij klubi. Ky takim do të jetë i dyti për fierakët në shtëpinë e tyre, pasi më parë ata kanë zhvilluar një miqësore në fushën e tyre me Lushnjën.

*Arbër Emiri
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

Me falni per mungesen disa ditore pasi kam qene me pushime. Sapo te kem kohe te lire do tu jap disa nga lajmet per ekipet kryesore te superliges ne keto dite te fundit dhe per diten e sotme.

----------


## dinamo

E.T Bravo Informacin i vlefshem Urime

----------


## OO7

_Presidenti i Vllaznisë ka zhvilluar një takim me shoqatën e tifozëve kuqeblu_ 20-08-2006 

* Fushaj: Tifozë, duhet ta na mbështesni!* 

 Në një takim që ka pasur dy ditë më parë me një përfaqësi të tifozëve kuqeblu, presidenti i Vllaznisë, Valter Fushaj, i ka garantuar ata se skuadra pretendente që ata dëshirojnë thuajse ka marrë fund se ndërtuari. "Na mungon edhe një apo dy lojtarë dhe vetëm kaq. Skuadra është e bërë dhe për këtë edhe ju e keni të qartë se kam shpenzuar shumë për të ndërtuar një skuadër të tillë. Megjithatë, ajo që kërkoj unë nga ju si tifozë është që ta mbështetni në të gjitha mënyrat skuadrën tuaj të zemrës. Ju jeni një pikë shumë e fortë për mbështetjen e ekipit, për të mos thënë që jeni pjesë e pandarë e tij. Shpeshherë është thënë se tifozi është lojtari numër 12 i Vllaznisë, por sivjet dëshiroj ta bëj vërtet realitet këtë gjë. Prandaj dhe fanella me numër 12 nuk ekziston në radhët e ekipit, por te ju tifozët. Kam porositur shumë fanella me këtë numër që do t'ju shpërndahen ju si tifozë dhe po ashtu edhe kapele, shalle etj., vetëm e vetëm që të jeni gjithnjë pranë ekipit," ka thënë "bosi" i kuqebluve. Por nga ana tjetër, tifozët e kanë falënderuar presidentin Fushaj për gjithçka ka bërë deri tani për ndërtimin e një Vllaznie ndryshe nga një sezon më parë dhe njëkohësisht i kanë premtuar se do të jenë gjithnjë në krah të skuadrës së tyre të zemrës. Në këtë bisedë dypalëshe është vendosur edhe për nxjerrjen sërish në shitje të aboneve për sezonin e ri dhe prandaj nga dita e djeshme ka filluar procesi i marrjes së tyre. Po ashtu, është rënë dakord edhe për çmimet e biletave që sivjet do të jetë i variueshëm sipas tribunave, njëkohësisht edhe sipas ndeshjeve. Po ashtu, drejtuesit e klubit shkodran u kanë bërë thirrje edhe firmave të ndryshme për vendosjen e reklamave të tyre në ambientet e stadiumit "Loro Boriçi", duke u siguruar atyre edhe një vend në tribunën VIP, ashtu siç e kanë këtë përvojë edhe shumë klube të huaja, si për shembull Energie Cottbus në Gjermani, ku vetë presidenti Fushaj është një nga sponsorët e kësaj skuadre.

*Ikën Ndoja dhe disa të rinj të tjerë*
Që nga dita e martë, në stërvitjen e kuqebluve ka qenë prezent edhe ish lojtari i Tiranës, Jon Ndoja. Ky i fundit kishte ardhur për t'u provuar tek kuqeblutë dhe në tri ditët e qëndrimit tek Vllaznia duket se shtatlarti 21-vjeçar i sulmit nuk e ka bindur trajnerin Shulze. Për rrjedhojë, pas stërvitjes së djeshme, në të cilën
shkodrani Ndoja nuk është stërvitur për shkak të një dëmtimi të marrë një ditë më parë gjatë një ndeshjeje kontrolli, ai është thirrur nga trajneri gjerman dhe i është komunikuar vendimi se nuk do të jetë në planet e tij. Në këtë mënyrë, ky sulmues i perspektivës është i treti që nuk rezulton i vlefshëm për Vllazninë në ditët e fundit, pasi më parë një përgjigje të tillë ka marrë edhe kosovari Muja dhe shkodrani Hyka. Të njëjtin fat me Ndojën dje kanë pasur edhe disa futbollistë të ardhur nga ekipet e të rinjve. Grupi prej 4 5 lojtarësh me Shtupinën, Aletin, Rrashketën, Hasanin e Selimajn janë stërvitur me skuadrën që nga fillimi i kësaj jave, por Shulze i ka parë me dyshim, prandaj tre të parëve u ka komunikuar largimin, ndërsa Hasanit dhe portierit Selimaj do t'u japë edhe një shans tjetër.

*Vllaznia fiton miqësoren me Teutën*
Ekipi i Vllaznisë e ka fituar miqësoren e djeshme me Teutën, të luajtur në Shijak, me rezultatin 1 0. Autori i golit të vetëm ka qenë Klevis Dalipi, i cili ka shënuar në minutën e 78 të të pjesës së dytë. Shkodranët janë treguar superiorë. Kjo, jo vetëm falë rezultatit, por edhe paraqitjes fizike të lojtarëve. Ndërkohë që ka rënë në sy edhe loja e mirë e sulmuesit kamerunas, i ardhur së fundi te Vllaznia, Etouke. Kjo ishte edhe ndeshja miqësore e fundit për të dyja skuadrat në prag të ndeshjes së parë të kampionatit të ri.

*Gjergj Kola*
*Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Elbasanasi pritet të dalë nesër në stërvitje, duke hedhur poshtë zërat për largim_ 20-08-2006 

*Bylykbashi, kapiteni mbetet i kuq* 

 Dorian Bylykbashi do të jetë kapiten i Partizanit edhe për sezonin e ri futbollistik. Në klubin i kuq, nga burime të sigurta pranë presidentit Xhani, mësohet se elbasanasi i kombëtares do të dalë në stërvitje, nën urdhrat e Bajkos, që nesër, duke hedhur poshtë çdo hije dyshimi për largimin e tij. Nuk kishte si të ndodhte ndryshe. Delaini, që pritet të rikthehet po nesër, dhe përforcimi i skuadrës me disa elementë kryesorë, nuk do të kishin vlerë pa shërbimin e mesfushorit të shquar të kampionatit tonë. Siguria për ardhjen e Dorian Bylykbashit shihej qartë edhe në qëndrimin e presidentit Xhani. Kur e pyet për rinovimin me kapitenin e kuq, Xhani, sigurisht duke qenë i sigurt për rikthimin e tij, duke ironizuar edhe zërat për kalimin e elbasanasit te skuadrat e tjera të superligës, ngre supet, madje shton se Tirana është më pranë nënshkrimit me këtë futbollist. "Bylykbashi? Ai është i Tiranës, i Vllaznisë, i Elbasanit. Të paktën kështu kam lexuar në shtyp,"- ka ironizuar Xhani, duke qenë i sigurt për rinovimin me Bylykbashin. Interesimi i tifozërisë, për të cilën blerjet dhe afrimet e shumë lojtarëve kanë më pak vlerë se rinovimi me Bylykbashin, për ta parë elbasanasin në fushën e stërvitjes është shumë i madh. Pyetjes se kur do të shihet Bylykbashi nën urdhrat e Bajkos, Xhani i përgjigjet: "Të shohim. Por dua të them se kurrë nuk do ta zhgënjejmë tifozërinë. Kam premtuar se do të ndërtoj një Partizan pretendent dhe nuk do të zhgënjej,"- është shprehur më tej njëshi i të kuqve. Ndërsa Bylykbashi, nga ana e tij, vazhdon të mbetet enigmatik. Lidhja më të nepërmjet telefonit është e pamundur. Gjithsesi, burime pranë lojtarit konfirmojnë ardhjen e tij nesër në klubin e kuq, duke e justifikuar mungesën e deritanishme me zgjidhjen e disa problemeve personale. Nga dita e hënë Bajko do të marrë frymë lirisht. Sigurisht, puna e tij e deritanishme ka qenë shumë serioze dhe rezultative, por ajo merr vlerën e duhur kur në skuadër janë të gjithë elementët, sidomos ata më cilësorë. Partizani ka zhvilluar deri tani katër ndeshje miqësore, por asnjëherë skuadra nuk ka paraqitur atë nivel loje që kërkojnë drejtuesit e kuq, kjo falë mungesës së "regjisorit". Loja e sulmit nuk ka qenë shumë rezultative, pasi kombinimi me mesfushën nuk ka rezultuar në nivelin e kërkuar. Arbër Abilaliajt, që sezonin e kaluar ka shënuar 8 gola, i kanë munguar asistet e kapitenit. Gjithsesi, mungesa e gjatë bën që Bylykbashi të mos jetë në 100% të formës së tij, por pa dyshim ai është i domosdoshëm për mesfushën e kuqe.

*U-17-ta e Partizanit shkëlqen në Greqi*
Nga data 14 deri më 15 gusht, në Selanik të Greqisë, është zhvilluar turneu "Niko Galis", me pjesëmarrëse disa prej skuadrave të Greqisë si dhe nga vende të tjera. Nga Shqipëria kanë marrë pjesë dy ekipe të akademisë "Partizani", duke bërë një paraqitje mjaft të mirë. Në Kalqidhiqi, zonë e Selanikut, ku ky turne zhvillohet çdo verë, më shumë ka shkëlqyer skuadra e të rinjve U-17, e drejtuar nga ish-lojtari i njohur i Partizanit dhe i kombëtares Ledio Pano. Djelmoshat e U-17-ës, në tri takime të zhvilluara, kanë arritur të marrin po kaq fitore. Ra në sy loja e disa futbollistëve, kryesisht të repartit të sulmit, të cilët kanë bërë garë me njëri-tjetrin se kush shënon më shumë. Vlen të përmenden Ergys Neziri, Kenado Disha dhe Gerti Hajdari, i cili ka arritur të shënojë plot 6 gola në tri ndeshjet e zhvilluara. Akademia "Partizani", me skuadrat që përfaqësohet, gjithmonë ka bërë paraqitje të mira në turnetë e zhvilluara, ku meritë të veçantë ka drejtori i saj, Genci Tomorri, që gjithmonë është i angazhuar seriozisht për pjesëmarrjen e të rinjve të Partizanit në këto aktivitete.

*E diela, pushim absolut për të kuqtë*
Pas miqësores së zhvilluar dje me Besëlidhjen, trajneri Bajko i ka lënë pushim djemtë e tij. Natyrisht, pas impenjimit fizik të ditës së djeshme, futbollistët kanë nevojë për rikuperimin e forcave, ndaj është vendosur, si zakonisht, që e diela të bëhet pushim. Nesër do të nisë java e fundit e përgatitjeve për sezonin e ri dhe vetëm pas 5 ditësh do të luhet ndeshja e hapjes së kampionatit për të kuqtë me Apoloninë. 

*Java e fundit, një Partizan i kompletuar*
Nuk ishte e thënë që trajneri Bajko t'i niste përgatitjet për sezonin e ri me një skuadër të kompletuar. Në fillim të gushtit, Bajko ka punuar përgjithësisht me të rinjtë, por, dita-ditës, grupi është kompletuar me nënshkrimin e titullarëve të sezonit të kaluar dhe me ardhjen e futbollistëve nga skuadrat e tjera të superligës. Bajko ka filluar të marrë frymë lirisht me ardhjen e Kardekut dhe Leandros, por sigurisht "qershia mbi tortë" është rinovimi me Bylykbashin dhe Sasha Delainin. Të dy futbollistët në fjalë pritet të dalin nesër në stërvitje, duke kompletuar grupin për sezonin e ri. Gjithsesi, Partizani nuk ka hequr dorë nga afrimi i një sulmuesi me eksperiencë, por deri tani vetëm në kuadrin e zërave të merkatos. 

*Tifozët në pritje të përcaktimit të fushës*
Akoma nuk është vendosur se ku do të zhvillohet takimi i parë i kampionatit mes Partizanit dhe Apolonisë. Kalendari i përcaktuar nga FSHF-ja ka përplasur dy skuadrat e kryeqytetit, Partizanin dhe Dinamon, për stadiumin "Qemal Stafa". Të dyja skuadrat i zhvillojnë ndeshjet brenda në "Qemal Stafa", por, aksidentalisht, shorti i ka përcaktuar të dyja skuadrat pritëse. Të hënën do të zgjidhet edhe ky problem dhe tifozët do të dinë se ku të drejtohen për të ndjekur skuadrën e tyre të zemrës. 

*Adi Metaliu
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Ermir Strati është një ndër lojtarët e rinj, pjesë e formacionit në sezonin e shkuar_ 20-08-2006 

* Strati: Tashmë, Flamurtari ka konkurrencë* 

 Ermir Strati është një ndër lojtarët e rinj që ka qenë pjesë e formacionit në sezonin e shkuar. Në ndeshjet e fundit miqësore që ka zhvilluar në këtë periudhë Flamurtari, Strati e ka nisur lojën nga stoli, për t'u aktivizuar në radhët e Flamurtarit. Sezonin e shkuar dhe me cilësitë e shfaqura gjatë ndeshjeve të kampionatit, u bë një personazh i njohur dhe i dashur për sportdashësit vlonjatë. Megjithatë, me modesti Strati shprehet: "Sezonin e shkuar erdha më vonë te Flamurtari, pasi për 6 vjet rresht kam qenë i larguar në Norvegji dhe Padova të Italisë, ku jam aktivizuar me skuadra të kategorive inferiore. Gradualisht arrita të aktivizohem në formacionin bazë, por vetëm në sajë të një stërvitjeje të lodhshme, e cila ndikoi mjaft në formën time fizike. Në përgatitoret e tanishme kam pasur probleme me kaviljen e këmbës së majtë, por gjithsesi për asnjë ditë nuk e kam lënë stërvitjen. Në 7 ndeshjet miqësore që ka zhvilluar skuadra, trajneri Canaj më ka aktivizuar vetëm një pjesë loje. Unë jam i kënaqur jo vetëm nga stërvitja që ka zhvilluar stafi ynë teknik me skuadrën, por edhe nga niveli cilësor i lojës që kemi shfaqur në çdo ndeshje miqësore. Vlerësoj trajnerin Agim Canaj, sepse çdo lojtari i jep vlerësimin që i takon. Trajneri i vlerëson shumë lojtarët e sakrificës dhe që japin rendimentin e duhur në fushë. Askush nga lojtarët nuk është i sigurt se do të jetë pjesë e formacionit të skuadrës. Tani edhe unë mendoj, sipas filozofisë së popullit, se te Flamurtari ka shkuar "haku tek i zoti". Për Flamurtarin po investohet shumë, ashtu si dy vitet e fundit edhe tani, prandaj skuadrës i duhet të japë rendimentin maksimal në fushën e lojës. Bashkia e Vlorës po bën të pamundurën për skuadrën e Flamurtarit me investimet e saj. Eshtë mëkat që lojtarët tanë të mos japin gjithçka kanë. Kur shikon disa skuadra që për gjithë sezonin nënshkruajnë me lojtarët një kontratë financiare me 150 mijë lekë të rinj, aq sa te Flamurtari kjo shifër nuk ekziston as për një këst të një lojtari rezervë, kjo dukuri të bën të mendosh sesa borxhlinj duhet të jemi për këtë Flamurtar. Gjithsesi, oreksi vjen hap pas hapi." Në ndeshjen e fundit miqësore që luhet sot në Kuçovë ndaj Naftëtarit, sipas Stratit, trajneri Canaj do të provojë formacionin e skuadrës që do të paraqitet në kampionat. "Siç duket, ndeshja ndaj Naftëtarit do të jetë dora e fundit e kolaudimit të skuadrës. Dëshira ime është që të rreshtohem te 11 më të mirët e skuadrës. Pavarësisht se kam pak probleme me kaviljen, dëshira ime është që të kontribuoj maksimalisht për këtë fanellë kaq të dashur për mua," - përfundon i riu i Flamurtarit, Ermir Strati. 

*Kastriot Brahimi
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Albert Duro shpreson se ekipi durrsak do ta kalojë me sukses ndeshjen e parë_ 20-08-2006 

* A.Duro: Teuta, gati për një start pozitiv* 

 "_Jemi gati për një start pozitiv në sfidën e parë me ekipin e Dinamos._" Kështu është shprehur për "Sportin shqiptar" mbrojtësi i Teutës, Albert Duro, sipas të cilit ekipi po tregon një formë të mirë, që premton rezultat pozitiv në përballjen e parë të Teutës me Dinamon. Sipas Duros, takimet miqësore kanë treguar se mekanizmi i ekipit po funksionon mirë dhe se në grup ekziston mentaliteti i fituesit. Duke u nisur dhe nga eksperienca e tij e gjatë dhe e suksesshme, Duro komenton edhe detaje të tjera nga ajo që Teuta mund të arrijë në këtë kampionat. 
_Si po funksionon mekanizmi i Teutës në prag të kampionatit? 
Për mendimin tim, është krijuar një ekip që funksionon mirë, di të qarkullojë topin dhe të jetë i rrezikshëm në momentin e duhur. Kemi edhe probleme që vijnë nga ngarkesa fizike e fazës përgatitore, apo dhe arsye të tjera, por shpresoj që këto të zgjidhen deri në fillimin të kampionatit. 
Si ju duket përballja e parë me Dinamon? 
Kuptohet që është një ndeshje e vështirë, për faktin se do të luajmë kundër një kundërshtari që ka një grup kompakt dhe të menaxhuar mirë. Unë mendoj se do të jemi gati për këtë ndeshje, pse jo edhe për të bërë një fillim pozitiv të kampionatit. 
Ç'kuptoni ju me fillim pozitiv të kampionatit? 
Do të shkojmë për të fituar në Tiranë me Dinamon dhe për të bërë të njëjtën gjë edhe më pas me Partizanin. 
A do të tregojnë këto takime forcën e vërtetë të Teutës? 
Sigurisht. E fillojmë kampionatin me dy takime të vështira, nga ku shpresoj që të dalim me sukses. 
Si do t'i vlerësonit rezultatet e takimeve të para miqësore? 
Nuk do të gjykoj rezultatet, pasi në këto lloj takimesh këto rezultate nuk tregojnë gjë. Unë shikoj mënyrën e lojës dhe them se jemi në rrugën e duhur. 
Ç'do të thotë për ju fakti që objektivi është për një nga trofetë? 
Eshtë një objektiv i vështirë, por jo i paarritshëm. Janë disa ekipe në kampionat që kanë pothuajse të njëjtin nivel dhe që pretendojnë për titull. Kuptohet që lufta është e hapur dhe kanë shumë rëndësi rezultatet e dy fazave të para. Për mendimin tim, këto rezultate do të jenë përcaktuese. 
Si ju duket skema e re e kampionatit? 
Nuk di ç'të them, por mendoj se është më e mirë sesa skema e vitit të kaluar, kur faza e fundit pati probleme. 
Ç'do të thotë për Albert Duron ky sezon i ri? 
Duhet dhënë maksimumi për ekipin dhe duhet kërkuar rezultati me mentalitet fituesi. Mendoj se kjo është shumë e rëndësishme. 
A besoni se kjo Teutë do t'i rikthejë tifozët në stadium? 
Këtë do ta shohim gjatë kampionatit, por unë jam optimist se tifozët tanë do të na mbështesin._

*Llambi Kallço
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

20-08-2006 

*Mema: Sivjet llogariteni edhe Apoloninë* 

 Futbollisti Devis Mema ditët e fundit është bashkuar me shokët e skuadrës së tij. Impenjimi me skuadrën përfaqësuese Shpresa, e cila drejtohet nga trajneri Bushati, e ka mbajtur larg formacionit fierak. Për rumunin Dumitresku, ardhja e shtatlartit korçar është një plus më shumë për skuadrën bardhëjeshile. Mema, në qëndrimin e tij te skuadra fierake është provuar në disa pozicione nga teknikët e kësaj skuadre. Ndonëse është tipiku i një sulmuesi që mund të prodhojë gola, Mema nuk ka përtuar të aktivizohet shpesh edhe në rolin e një mesfushori. Dumitresku ka pëlqyer ta aktivizojë si një lojtar të tretë në vijën sulmuese. Ky do të jetë sezoni i tretë radhazi për korçarin, që mban ngritur "grepat" në të ardhmen të shkojë të luajë në vendet nordike pas përfundimit të kontratës me skuadrën e presidentit Kokëdhima. Tashmë loja e këtij futbollisti është pëlqyer nga menaxherët, por, sipas korçarit, ai do t'u qëndrojë besnik atyre që ka nënshkruar me Apoloninë. Mema ndihet tamam si në shtëpinë e tij dhe këtë gjë e ka deklaruar më shumë se një herë. "Askush nuk duhet ta nënvlerësojë forcën e kësaj skuadre.
Këtë e mbështes, së pari, te puna mjaft e mirë që kemi bërë dhe, së dyti, tek energjitë e këtyre djemve që po u hanë këmbët për të luajtur ndeshje të vërteta. Kur them kështu, kam parasysh kualitetin e ndeshjeve që luhen në superligë, sepse këta djem nuk mund të quhen fillestarë, pasi kanë tashmë përvojën e tyre në këtë skuadër, në të cilën do të guxojnë së bashku për të bërë më të mirën. Unë u them të gjithëve që ta llogaritin edhe Apoloninë si një skuadër serioze dhe ambicioze," - është shprehur Devis Mema, sulmues korçar që do të mbrojë sërish ngjyrat e Apolonisë. 

*Arbër Emiri
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Mesfushori i bluve shpreh objektivat e tij për sezonin që pritet të fillojë_ 20-08-2006 

* Poçi: Kjo Dinamo nuk i trembet askujt* 

 Dëmtimi që e la Artion Poçin rreth një muaj larg skuadrës në stërvitje, tani është një histori e vjetër. Futbollisti fierak i bluve, që prej tri ditësh ka filluar stërvitjen me grupin. Në seancat e para stërvitore, ai është ambientuar menjëherë me ta. Problemi mund të qëndronte pak me lojtarët e rinj të sapoardhur dhe që luajnë për herë të parë me të, por një gjë e tillë nuk ndodhi. Sot për të do të jetë edhe prova e së vërtetës. Dinamo do të ketë një ndeshje miqësore me Besën e Kavajës, në të cilën do të aktivizohet edhe Poçi. Në një prononcim për gazetën "Sporti shqiptar", lojtari shpreh objektivat e tij, që ka për këtë vit me skuadrën e Dinamos. "Me një skuadër të tillë objektivat si titulli kampion asnjëherë nuk mungojnë. Si gjithmonë, edhe këtë vit ka kundërshtarë të fortë. Nëse do të më kërkoni që të veçoj ndonjërën nga këto ekipe, mund të them se që të gjitha kanë pikat e tyre të forta dhe të dobëta. Nëse një skuadër ka më shumë pika të forta, ajo është më e vështira. Megjithatë, ne nuk i trembemi asnjë kundërshtari. Do të bëjmë detyrën tonë, duke synuar gjithmonë tripikëshin. Gjithashtu mund të them se objektiv tjetër është Kupa e Shqipërisë. Realizimi i tyre do të na gëzonte dhe gjithashtu do na jepte një shtysë për më tej. Për të arritur këto na duhet shumë punë dhe këtë besoj se po e bëjmë."
Në lidhje se si i shkojnë gjërat me ekipin, pas rikthimit në stërvitje, në ka pasur ndonjë problem. Fieraku pohon se nuk ka asnjë dhe çdo gjë i shkon për mrekulli. "Nuk ka shumë që i jam rikthyer stërvitjes me grupin, pas dëmtimit. Tani jam mirë dhe gjithçka po shkon për mrekulli. Me shokët e skuadrës jam ambientuar shumë shpejt dhe më e rëndësishmja që edhe të rinjtë, me të cilët luaj për herë të parë, kam arritur t'i kuptoj menjëherë. Sot do të jetë aktivizimi im i parë në miqësoren e radhës me Besën. Në këtë takim do të shoh edhe më mirë nëse kam ndonjë problem. Nëse do të konstatoj ndonjë gjë të tillë, atëherë më duhet të stërvitem akoma më shumë për të qenë gati për kampionatin që pritet të fillojë."
I pyetur në lidhje me të ardhmen e tij, Poçi thotë se, megjithëse ka pasur oferta nga disa ekipe edhe për këtë sezon nuk ka ndër mend që të lëvizë nga blutë. "Të ardhmes time? Ofertat jo se më kanë munguar, por për momentin e shoh veten vetëm me uniformën blu. Mendoj se edhe për këtë sezon nuk kam ndër mend që të lëviz nga skuadra. U bënë disa kohë që jam me këtë skuadër dhe të ndahesh nga ajo është disi e vështirë. Megjithatë, jeta është me të papritura dhe deri vitin tjetër nuk i dihet se çfarë ndodh. Dua të shtoj se të gjithë shkojnë aty ku është më mirë dhe për mua deri më tani ka qenë më mirë këtu." 
Për sa i përket mendimit të tij për gjendjen e skuadrës. Atij i duket se gjithçka po ecën mirë dhe për këtë kërkon që këtë vit të kenë edhe titullin. Ky titulli u mungon bluve që nga viti 2002, të fituar kur trajner ishte Faruk Sejdini, që është sjellë për të arritur edhe një hërë atë që bëri para 4 vjetëve. "Gjendja e skuadrës, për mendimin tim, duket se është e mirë. Kjo është dhe arsyeja pse kërkoj që këtë vit të fitojmë titullin kampion. Gjëja kryesore për momentin është të bëjmë një paraqitje sa më të mirë në ndeshjen e parë për të marrë tripikëshin. Për këtë për arsye them se fillimi i mirë është gjysma e punës,"- përfundoi deklaratën e tij mesfushori firak, Ariton Poçi.

*Miqësorja, Dinamo mund Besën 1-0*
Miqësorja e djeshme midis Dinamos dhe Besës përfundoi në shifrat 1-0 për vendësit. Ndeshja u zhvillua në ambientet e kompleksit Dinamo. Në këtë takim nuk ndodhi si në të tjerët, ku zëvëndësimet ishin pa fund, por në lojë u aktivizuan më shumë titullarët. Pjesa e parë e lojës ishte pothuajse e barabartë, me shanse për të shënuar nga të dyja skuadrat, megjithëse edhe ato ishin të pakta. Ndërsa në pjesën e dytë u vu re një lojë sulmuese e Dinamos, e cila ishte më lart se "mysafirët". Gjithashtu 45-minutëshin e dytë vjen një "predhë" e Deliallisit, që godet shtyllën, ndërsa pas disa minutash vjen goli i fitores për blutë. Autori i këtij goli ishte sulmuesi Ilir Qorri, i cili realizon golin e parë me skuadrën e Dinamos për këtë vit. Me këtë gol ai shleu edhe besimin e Sejdinit, që hoqi Gudjabin dhe futi 31-vjeçarin. Megjithëse ishte një miqësore, Dinamos fatkeqësisht i ndodhën edhe dy dëmtime. Dëmtimi i parë i ndodhi pikërisht Enkel Alikajt dhe i dyti Erjon Xhafës, ku të dy dolën nga fusha e lojës. Për sa i përket dëmtimit të mbrojtësit të kombëtares dhe njëkohësisht të Dinamos, dëmtimi ishte më i lehtë nga ai i Alikajt. Alikaj me dëmtimin që mori në këmbë duket se do të qëndrojë jashtë stërvitjes për njëfarë kohe. Në lidhje me dëmtimin e Xhafës, sipas mjekut të ekipit, nuk është për t'u bërë merak.

*Arbër Hoxha
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Klodian Duro, u ka dhënë fund zërave të merkatos, duke firmosur për bardheblutë_ 21-08-2006 

*Duro: Mendoj për Tiranën dhe kombëtaren* 


 Nga përfundimi i sezonit të kaluar dhe deri të premten që kaloi asnjeri nuk mund të fliste me siguri, nëse mesfushori i kombëtares dhe ekipit të Tiranës, Klodian Duro, do të ishte pjesë e bardhebluve për sezonin e ri futbollistik. Gjatë kësaj periudhe emri i mesfushorit ka qenë një "gjah" për mediat dhe presidentët e disa ekipeve, të cilët e donin atë në skuadrat e tyre. Por siç është bërë e ditur edhe më parë nga gazeta "Sporti shqiptar", duke filluar nga dita e premte, 18 gusht, është zbardhur edhe e ardhmja e mesfushorit Duro për sezonin e ri futbollistik 2006-2007, pasi ka firmosur një kontratë me bardheblutë e Tiranës. Këtë fakt e bënë të ditur për lexuesit e gazetës "Sporti shqiptar" jo vetëm drejtuesit e klubit, por edhe vetë lojtari në fjalë." Tashmë jam lojtar nën kontratë me klubin e Tiranës dhe do të mundohem që të jap kontributin tim për bardheblutë, të cilët kanë qenë korrektë me mua. Gjatë kësaj vere emri im ka qenë i shumpërfolur dhe në disa raste as që kisha dijeni për ato që thuheshin. Por gjithsesi kjo nuk përbën ndonjë problem për mua, pasi në kohë merkatoje kudo në botë zërat ekzistojnë dhe janë të pranueshëm, prandaj nuk më mbetet hatri me asnjeri. E rëndësishme është që tani për sa i përket aktivizimit me klubet zgjedhja ime mbetet Tirana,"- shprehet elbasanasi i Tiranës, Klodian Duro. Mesfushori i bardhebluve ndihet entuziast, pasi ekipi nën drejtimin e trajnerit Josa e ka nisur mbarë sezonin e ri, pasi të shtunën arritën të fitojnë trofeun e parë, i cili ishte superkupa. "Për vetë kontigjentet që kishin skuadrat, normalisht që Tirana duhej të ishte më superiore se kampionët e Elbasanit, të cilët nuk kanë atë forcën me të cilën mbyllën kampionatin e kaluar. Ekipi ynë ka meritë, pasi e nisi aventurën e re të futbollit shqiptar me një kupë të fituar. Pra, i kemi bërë një nisje të bukur sezonit dhe duhet që të ruajmë përqendrimin, pasi jemi vetëm në hapat e parë,"- deklaron lojtari i Tiranës Duro. Mesfushori ishte i grumbulluar nga trajneri i kombëtares, Oto Bariç, për miqësoren ndaj San Marinos dhe arriti të luajë në 45 minutat e para të takimit. E rëndësishme për Duron nuk ishte rezultati 3-0 që arriti kombëtarja jonë, por nisja me hapin e duhur nga ekipi, pasi është nën urdhrat e një trajneri të ri. " Takimi i kombëtares me San Marinon vajti në një mënyrë të mirë, pasi ne fituam si me rezultat dhe me lojë bindëse, megjithëse duhet pranuar se kundërshtari ishte nën nivelin e skuadrës sonë. Por nuk mund të mohohen vlerat e këtij takimi, pasi ky rezultat arrihet ndaj një ekipi komëtar, që merr pjesë rregullisht në të gjitha eliminatoret e futbollit botëror dhe europian. Në përfundim të takimit, trajneri Bariç ishte i kënaqur nga ekipi dhe mendoj se kjo përballje i ka shërbyer kroatit për të njohur lojtarët dhe vlerat e tyre. Për sa i përket ndryshimit të Bariçit me trajnerët e tjerë që kanë drejtuar kombëtaren, pa dyshim që ato ekzistojnë, pasi çdo person ka fizionominë dhe mënyrën e tij të punës. Ai është një person me përvojë të gjatë në futboll dhe ne kemi shanse që të fitojmë diçka nga e kaluara e tij,"- përfundon mesfushori i kombëtares dhe ekipit të Tiranës, Klodian Duro. Pra, lojtari elbasanas i bardhebluve, Duro, e ka "fjetur" mendjen për këtë sezon, pasi ai pranon që do të japë maksimumin për kombëtaren dhe ekipin e Tiranës.

* Josa: Fillimi i kampionatit tregon forcën tonë* 
 Ditën e shtunë, ekipi i Tiranës i drejtuar nga trajneri Mirel Josa, fitoi trofeun e Superkupës, pasi në finalen e zhvilluar në Durrës mundën me rezultatin 2-0 kampionen e Elbasanit. Për pjesën më të madhe ky start i Tiranës u quajt fillim i mbarë për sezonin e ri, por nuk është plotësisht dakord me këtë mendim trajneri i bardhebluve, Josa, pasi këtë hap e shikon në javët e para të kampionatit. Trajneri e vlerëson Superkupën thjesht si një trofe të fituar dhe nuk shikon arsye për t'u gëzuar. Sipas Josës, fillimin e mbarë të ekipit të tij duhet ta shikojmë me skuadrën e Elbasanit, por jo duke marrë shkas nga takimi i Superkupës, por nga përballja e javës së parë të kampionatit të ri, e cila do të zhvillohet më 27 gusht në "Ruzhdi Bizhuta". Trajneri i bardhebluve i ka vënë qëllim vetes që të krijojë një skuadër me disiplinë, pasi kjo duket në të gjitha deklarimet e tij për mediat. Kësaj ideje trajneri i mëshoi edhe në përfundim të takimit me Elbasanin, pasi nuk ishte i kënaqur nga skuadra e tij. Sipas Josës, në finalen e Superkupës ekipi nuk ishte i disiplinuar taktikisht dhe lojtarët e humbin shpesh përqendrimin e tyre, pasi ata krijojnë raste për shënim, por nuk janë të qartë në finalizim. Trajneri i Tiranës, Mirel Josa, me sa duket, ka menduar që sukseset me Tiranën t'i arrijë duke krijuar një ekip me disiplinë të lartë taktike dhe me përqendrim të lojtarëve gjatë gjithë 90 minutave të lojës.

*Salihi: T'i shërbej sa më mirë Tiranës* 
 Sulmuesi i Tiranës Hamdi Salihi ishte një nga pesë lojtarët e Tiranës që ishte grumbulluar me ekipin kombëtar, por ai nuk ishte me fat, pasi nuk arriti dot që të kontribuojë për ngjyrat kuqezi. Të njëjtin problem si shkodrani pati edhe mbrojtësi Arjan Pisha, i cili nuk pati mundësi aktivizimi. Megjithëse sulmuesi shkodran i Tiranës ndihet i zhgënjyer nga aventura me kombëtaren, ai nuk i ka shuar shpresat se do të vijë edhe radha e tij që të luajë me fanellën kuqezi. "Nuk e di pse nuk luajta, ai është një problem i trajnerit dhe jo imi, pasi isha i gatshëm dhe në fund nuk mora asnjë sqarim për këtë gjë. Megjithatë, kisha mundësi të luaja disa minuta për vetë karakterin që pati takimi. Momentalisht jam në formë të mirë, pasi kam kryer një fazë të plotë përgatitore me ekipin e Tiranës dhe do të mundohem që këtë punë të arritur të mos e zbeh në ditët në vijim. Për mua ka shumë rëndësi që në radhë të parë t'i shërbej ekipit të Tiranës dhe të jap sa më shumë që të jetë e mundur, ndërsa më pas, nëse do të më duan, do të jem i gatshëm edhe për ngjyrat e kombëtares së vendit tim,"- shprehet goleadori i bardhebluve, Hamdi Salihi. Kryegolashënuesi i kampionatit të kaluar e vlerëson eksperiencën njëvjeçare me bardheblutë, pasi në kryeqytet gjeti një klub të mirorganizuar dhe me pretendime, gjë e cila e ndihmoi shkodranin për të pasur një rendiment të kënaqshëm në realizimin e golave. Sulmuesi i bardhebluve me numër 14, Salihi, shpreson që me përforcimet e reja që ka bërë klubi, ekipi i Tiranës do të jetë pretendenti kryesor për të gjitha trofetë sezonale. "Ekipi i Tiranës për sezonin e ri do të hyjë që të dalë fitimtar. Këtë bindje ma shton më shumë edhe forca e grupit bardheblu, pasi Tirana ka një fizionomi të qartë dhe nuk duhet të nënvlerësojmë asnjë kundërshtar, në mënyrë që të gjitha takimet t'i vlerësojmë si ndeshje finale. Prandaj dua ta harroj atë që ndodhi në San Marino dhe t'u përkushtohem bardhebluve. E kam nisur shumë mirë me superkupën, ku arrita të shënojë gol ndaj Elbasanit, duke fituar trofeun e parë sezonal. Trofeun e Superkupës e merituam dhe në këtë mënyrë i kemi bërë një hapje të bukur sezonit të ri dhe që sot duhet të mendojmë për takimin e kthimit me turqit e Kajserisporit,"-përfundon sulmuesi i Tiranës, Hamdi Salihi. 

*Ilir Cara
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Presidenti i të kuqve kërkon mbështetje nga shteti dhe Federata Shqiptare e Futbollit_  21-08-2006 

*Xhani: FSHF, amnisti fiskale për klubet* 

 Shumë njerëz pyesin gjithmonë veten: çfarë leverdie kanë presidentët e futbollit që investojnë në një klub, sidomos kur janë të superligës, ku dhe shpenzimet janë më të mëdha? Do të ishte e pamoralshme të mendoje se këta njerëz po përfitojnë financiarisht thjesht duke qenë në krye të skuadrave shqiptare. Kritikat për ta, herë të drejta e herë të padrejta, nuk kanë munguar, por çfarë po bën shteti apo federata për t'i ndihmuar? Është pasioni, dashuria për këtë lojë të bukur, që i nxit këta njerëz të japin para për futbollin, në një kohë kur nuk përfitojnë, përveç kënaqësisë, asgjë prej tij. Që futbolli shqiptar të ngrejë krye në arenën kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare kërkohet mbështetja e të gjithëve, jo vetëm e presidentëve. Deklaratat e fundit nga zyrtarët e FSHF-së, për ngrirjen e një shume të konsiderueshme parash nga klubet, ka nxitur reagimin e presidentëve, veçanërisht atij të Partizanit, Albert Xhani. Sipas tij, FSHF-ja duhet të ndjekë një politikë që nxit zhvillimin e futbollit në Shqipëri, e jo të veprojë në mënyrë të tillë, duke u ngirë presidentëve të klubeve paratë, të cilat do të investohen në bizneset e tyre dhe në futboll. Xhani reagon menjëherë, teksa është kundër vendimit të drejtuesve të FSHF-së. "Nuk jam absolutisht dakord me ngrirjen e parave. Ne po japim gjithçka për futbollin, duke mos pasur ndihmën më të vogël financiare nga shteti, e megjithatë vazhdojmë të investojmë. Duhet pasur parasysh se jetojmë në një vend që ka shumë probleme, të cilat natyrisht reflektohen edhe në sport. Në vend që njerëzit që japin para për sportin në përgjithësi dhe futbollin në veçanti të mbështeten, nga zyrtarët e FSHF-së po bëhet një fushatë kundër tyre. Ngrirja e parave vetëm do ta dëmtonte futbollin tonë, pasi, në vend që këto para të shkojnë në xhepat e futbollistëve apo të investohen në bizneset e këtyre njerëzve që hedhin para për futbollin, mbahen peng nga FSHF-ja. Madje do të shtoja që FSHF-ja duhet të bëjë amnisti fiskale për të gjithë presidentët, që të kenë mundësi të investojnë më shumë te skuadrat e tyre. Në këtë mënyrë do t'i jepej një ndihmë e madhe zhvillimit të këtij sporti,"- është shprehur njëshi i të kuqve. Presidenti i Partizanit ka prekur edhe një çështje tjetër, që ka të bëjë pikërisht me marrëdhëniet e klubeve me Federatën Shqiptare të Futbollit. Sipas Xhanit, duhet të ketë një bashkëpunim më të ngushtë mes FSHF-së dhe presidentëve të klubeve në vendimmarrje. "Shpeshherë FSHF-ja merr vendime për të cilat duhet të konsultohet me presidentët e klubeve. Paratë për skuadrat nuk i japin anëtarët e komitetit ekzekutiv, të cilët nuk denjojnë të marrin as mendimin e presidentëve në ndryshimet në rregullore. Jemi ne ata që japim paratë, ndaj duhet të jemi më të respektuar në këtë aspekt, duke u pyetur për ndryshimet në rregulloren e FSHF-së. Një bashkëpunim më i ngushtë mes palëve do të reflektojë pa dyshim në zhvillimin e futbollit, që varet nga paratë që hedhin presidentët në klubet e tyre,"- ka përfunduar presidenti i Partizanit, Albert Xhani.

*Adi  Metaliu
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Drejtori teknik i klubit, Artin Kovaçi, thotë që formacioni do të kompletohet për një javë_ 21-08-2006 

*Kovaçi: Elbasani, fytyrë tjetër në kampionat* 

 Ekipi kampion i superligës është mundur nga fituesja e Kupës së Shqipërisë në ndeshjen e Superkupës, që u zhvillua në fundjavë në Durrës. Elbasani, edhe pse pa 11 nga titullarët që kontribuan në shpalljen e tij kampion në edicionin e fundit, ka arritur t'u bëjë deri diku rezistencë kryeqytetasve. Verdheblutë u ndëshkuan nga goli i Salihit në mesin e pjesës së parë, por arritën të reagonin, duke e goditur disa herë kuadratin e Nallbanit, por pa sukses. Kjo pasi në përbërje të ekipit kampion të drejtuar nga trajneri Luan Deliu mungojnë futbollistët cilësorë. Specialistët e futbollit që e kanë parë ndeshjen e Superkupës midis Tiranës e Elbasanit konstatuan se shumica e futbollistëve që u aktivizuan në përbërje të verdhebluve nuk e meritojnë të jenë në përbërje të kampionëve në fuqi të superligës. Veprimet e tyre në fushë dhe përgatitja fizike, sipas specialistëve, nuk ndryshojnë aspak nga ato të futbollistëve amatorë. Edhe sekretari i klubit të futbollit të Elbasanit, Artin Kovaçi, në një prononcim për gazetën "Sporti shqiptar", shpreh pothuajse të njëjtin mendim. "Në Superkupë kemi luajtur me një ekip emergjence, sepse nuk kemi arritur të kemi në dispozicion ende disa futbollistë me nivel të lartë. Besonim se këtë kontigjent cilësor do ta kishin të gatshëm për këtë ndeshje, sepse ajo ishte mbi të gjitha një ndeshje prestigji për ekipin e Elbasanit, i cili është kampion në fuqi gjatë edicionit të ri futbollistik. Megjithatë, Elbasani qe i detyruar të luante me një formacion të improvizuar, sepse nuk kishte rrugë tjetër. Trajneri Luan Deliu në pak ditë nuk arriti të njihte lojën e secilit futbollist dhe t'i vendoste në rolet ku mund të jepnin maksimumin e mundshëm. Në ndeshje u pa qartë se kush e meriton të mbetet tek Elbasani dhe kush jo. Testi më i mirë për të 17 futbollistët që ka në dispozicion trajneri Deliu ishte ndeshja e Superkupës. Disa prej futbollistëve më të dobët do t'u komunikohet largimi, ndërsa mbërritja e futbollistëve të tjerë shumë më të mirë mbetet çështje orësh," - ka deklaruar Kovaçi, i cili shton: "Ne jemi të kënaqur që ata pak futbollistë që janë piketuar për të qenë titullarë të padiskutueshëm treguan se në kampionat do të jenë nga më të mirët." Sipas sekretarit të verdhebluve, reparti i mbrojtjes është më problematiku dhe në të do të ndërhyhet në mënyrë urgjente. "Eksperienca e dy kampionateve të fundit ka treguar se me një portier dhe mbrojtje të shkëlqyer, ekipi mund të garantojë realizimin e objektivave. Kështu që nisur nga kjo eksperiencë mjaft pozitive ne jemi duke menduar për një zgjidhje të shpejtë për sa i takon përforcimit të repartit të mbrojtjes. Tirana, edhe pse ne luajtëm me futbollistë pa shumë emër dhe pa eksperiencën e duhur, në një ndeshje të tillë si ajo e Superkupës, po të kishim një mbrojtje të mirë, nuk do të kishte arritur ta mposhtte Elbasanin. Natyrisht, vlerat e ekipit kryeqytetas mbeten për t'u marrë në konsideratë, por jam i mendimit se as fituesja e Superkupës nuk ka ndonjë nivel shumë të lartë me aq sa dha ndaj kampionëve në ndeshjen e së shtunës. Nga ana e klubit verdheblu po bëhen të gjitha përpjekjet që në kampionat të mos futemi me formacione emergjence, por me një grup tepër cilësor futbollistësh. Grupi i aksionarëve ka rënë dakord gjatë një takimi pune në fund të javës që lamë pas që të garantohet afrimi i futbollistëve që ka propozuar trajneri Deliu. Me futbollistët e piketuar është biseduar dhe katër prej tyre janë gati për firmosjen e kontratës me verdheblutë. Në javën e parë të kampionatit ndaj Tiranës do të shihni një Elbasan me një fytyrë krejt tjetër. Mbështetja që kanë verdheblutë nga tifozëria, siç u pa edhe në ndeshjen e Superkupës, do të jetë një tjetër "armë" e fortë për t'u treguar ekipeve të superligës se futbolli i këtij qyteti do të mbetet në elitë," - përfundon sekretari i klubit të Elbasanit, Artin Kovaçi. 

*Verdheblutë, sot pritet seleksionimi*
Gjatë kësaj fillimjave në ekipin e Elbasanit, krahas përforcimeve, priten edhe largime. Një grup futbollistësh, të cilët u vlerësuan negativisht në ndeshjen e së shtunës me Tiranën, do t'i thonë lamtumirë uniformës së kampionëve. Do të ketë seleksionim të rreptë, gjë që do të thotë se në këtë ekip do të mbetet kush e meriton. Seleksionimi do të bëhet mbi kritere dhe jo bazuar në emra. Në kampionatin e ri Elbasani nuk do të konkurrojë për të mbijetuar në superligë, por për të zënë një nga vendet e kreut. Ky është një nga objektivat e përcaktuar në prag të fillimit të aktivitetit.

*Elbasani në pritje të futbollistëve të huaj*
Edhe dy futbollistë të tjerë të huaj priten t'i bashkohen Elbasanit në fillim të kësaj jave. Për njërin prej tyre thuhet se ka luajtur me ekipet e superligës, ndërsa tjetri ka një karrierë mjaft të suksesshme në një ekip europian. Sipas trajnerit, emrat e futbollistëve të rinj që do t'i bashkohen ekipit verdheblu do të publikohen vetëm pasi ata të kenë firmosur kontratën me këtë ekip. 

*Fatmir Popja
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

*Vrapi: Do të kërkojmë 3 pikët me Dinamon*  21-08-2006

_"Do të kërkojmë tri pikët me Dinamon."_ Kështu është shprehur për "Sportin shqiptar" një prej pikave më të forta të ekipit të Teutës, Endri Vrapi, sipas të cilit ekipi po merr ritmin e duhur për t'i bërë një nisje të mirë kampionatit. Në një intervistë të tijën, mbrojtësi tiranas komenton edhe takimin e fundit miqësor me ekipin e Vllaznisë dhe atmosferën e përgjithshme në kampin e Teutës. 
_Si është atmosfera në kampin e Teutës në prag të kampionatit të ri? 
- Jemi të qetë dhe të vendosur që të hyjmë me objektiva të qarta në kampionat. Kemi një takim të fortë dhe të vështirë që në fillim me Dinamon, të cilin shpresoj që ta kalojmë me sukses. 
Me çfarë objektivi do të luani ndaj bluve? 
- Do të shkojmë për tri pikë. Ky do të jetë objektivi ynë për çdo ndeshje në këtë kampionat. 
A e dini që Dinamo është "blinduar" në këtë sezon? 
- Unë mendoj se Dinamo është e fortë, ashtu si në sezonin e kaluar. Edhe ne jemi forcuar, kështu që mendoj se do të jetë një ndeshje e hapur. 
Nuk ju ka demoralizuar humbja në miqësore me Vllazninë? 
- Në takimin me Vllazninë loja ka qenë e barabartë dhe diferencën e ka bërë vetëm goli. Akoma nuk jemi në 100% tonë, kështu që mendoj se me Dinamon do të bëjmë një përfaqësim më të mirë. 
Sa po ndihet mungesa e Brahjes në mbrojtje? 
- Për të qenë realist, duhet thenë se mungesa e tij është ndier. Eshtë një futbollist që e njoh mirë që kur luanim bashkë me Elbasanin dhe mendoj se është nga mbrojtësit më të mirë në kampionat. Shpresoj që të rikthehet sa më shpejt në ekip dhe që mungesa e tij të ndihet sa më pak në kampionat. 
Cili mendoni se është problemi i Teutës aktualisht? 
- Nuk mendoj se kemi probleme, me përjashtim të faktit që akoma nuk kemi ardhur në 100% të formës sonë. 
A mund të llogaritet Teuta ndër 3 4 ekipet që synojnë titullin, kur në miqësore nuk ka shkëlqyer? 
- E thashë, që nuk janë takimet miqësore përcaktuese. Unë mendoj se do të jemi mes ekipeve që do të luftojnë për një prej trofeve. 
Sa jeni ambientuar me ekipin e Teutës? 
- Faza përgatitore dhe takimet miqësore i kanë shërbyer ambientimit dhe përshtatjes sime të plotë me Teutën për sa i përket lojës, pasi ka qenë e lehtë që në fillim, sepse me një pjesë të futbollistëve kam luajtur. 
A mendoni se mbrojtja është pika e fortë e Teutës në këtë sezon? 
- Jo, nuk mendoj se është vetëm mbrojtja, pasi kemi edhe një sulm të fortë dhe një mesfushë që di t'i përmbushë detyrat e saj. 
Çfarë do të kërkoni këtë sezon pasi fituat titullin me Elbasanin? 
- Do të ishte e mrekullueshme nëse kjo do të përsëritej._

*Llambi Kallço
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Trajneri gjerman i ekipit kuqeblu thotë se ekipi nuk është akoma në formën maksimale    _  21-08-2006 

*Shulze: Vllaznia, në 70 për qind të formës* 

 Fitorja e fundit në miqësoren e së shtunës me Teutën natyrisht që e ka ngrohur trajnerin e Vllaznisë, Ulrih Shulze. Arsyeja pse ka ndodhur kështu ka të bëjë me faktin se kjo ndeshje ishte prova gjenerale e kuqebluve në prag të nisjes së kampionatit të ri. Kjo ngrohtësi është konstatuar në disa drejtime, ku pikësëpari skuadra nuk ka pësuar gol, çka është dhe një nga objektivat kryesorë të lojës së tij. E dyta, pastaj është funksionimi deri diku mirë i lojës së kuqebluve në aspektin taktik. Por në të vërtetë kënaqësia më e madhe e gjermanit vjen nga fakti se kjo fitore ndaj një skuadre si Teuta, që mendohet si një nga skuadrat më të forta të kampionatit që nis shpejt, ka ardhur në momentin kur vetë Vllaznia nuk është në formën e saj më të mirë. Këtë gjë e pranon hapur vetë Shulze, i cili për "Sportin shqiptar" do të shprehej: "Jemi vetëm në 70 për qind të formës optimale që duhet të kishte skuadra. Kjo ka ardhur ngaqë, siç e dini, stërvitjet kanë filluar me vonesë, megjithatë po punohet mirë dhe do të vazhdojmë të punojmë kështu." Në të vërtetë, një deklaratë e tillë duket në njëfarë mënyre e pakuptimtë, ngaqë tashmë nuk ka kohë për të marrë formën e duhur, ngaqë kampionati nis të shtunën. Por drejtuesi i stolit shkodran e ka menduar edhe zgjidhjen për këtë punë. "Natyrisht që e di se nuk kemi kohë për të vazhduar punën me ngarkesat fizike, por në ditët e ardhshme do të punojmë, natyrisht me më pak seanca, ngaqë erdhi ndeshja e parë e kampionatit, por, nga ana tjetër, puna gjatë këtyre seancave do të zhvillohet me intensitetin e deritanishëm, në mënyrë që formën e duhur ta kapim sa më shpejt," ka shtuar më tej trajneri 59-vjeçar nga Magdeburgu. Nga kuqeblutë, kuptohet që gjendja është më problematike te disa futbollistë të formacionit bazë, prandaj dhe Shulze ndihet paksa më i shqetësuar dhe kjo duket edhe në fjalët e tij: "Disa futbollistë titullarë, si Bejzade, Dabulla, Osja e Dalipi, nuk e kanë marrë ende formën e tyre dhe prandaj duhet të punojmë më tepër që këta lojtarë të kapin nivelin e tyre më të mirë." Në të vërtetë, duket paksa i çuditshëm një fakt i tillë, sepse të katër lojtarët e mësipërm kanë qenë pjesëtarë të ekipeve të Elbasanit dhe Tiranës, ekipe që i kanë nisur shumë herët përgatitjet si pasojë e pjesëmarrjes në kupat e Europës. Pikërisht ky fakt ndoshta, por edhe qëndrimi për disa kohë pushim pas këtyre ndeshjeve ndërkombëtare, kanë bërë që lojtarët e mësipërm të mos jenë aty ku duhet. Megjithatë, duke e marrë në tërësi, duket qartë se Vllaznia si skuadër është në parametra të mirë fizikë. Kjo është parë edhe në miqësoren e së shtunës me Teutën, ku ajo që është evidentuar në epërsinë e kuqebluve ndaj durrsakëve, ka qenë pikërisht përgatitja fizike. Pozitive për trajnerin Shulze do të jetë edhe periudha e ndërprerjes së kampionatit pas ndeshjes së parë me Luftëtarin. Kjo pauzë gradualisht do të bëjë që forma fizike e futbollistëve shkodranë të rritet për të kapur majën në ditët e para të shtatorit.

*Gjergj Kola
Sporti Shqiptar*

----------


## OO7

_Mbrojtësi dinamovit synon maksimumin për këtë vit me skuadrën e tij dhe kombëtaren    _  21-08-2006 

*Xhafa: Do të jap më të mirën për Dinamon* 

 Në skuadrën e bluve, deri më tani, numri i lojtarëve që aktivizohen me kombëtaren është 2, portieri Ilion Lika dhe mbrojtësi Erjon Xhafa. Ndërsa për sa i përket U-21, nga blutë aktivizohet vetëm sulmuesi Eleandro Pema. Gjithashtu të tre këta janë titullarë në skuadrën dinamovite. Erjon Xhafa, në një prononcim për gazetën "Sporti shqiptar", shpreh synimet e tij që ka me skuadrën e Dinamos për sezonin që pritet të fillojë pas 5 ditësh. "U bë një kohë e gjatë që po stërvitemi. Këtë do ta vazhdojmë deri në fillimin e kampionatit, po ashtu edhe gjatë tij, ku do të mbajmë këtë ritëm. Të gjitha stërvitjet që kemi bërë dhe miqësoret e zhvilluara deri më tani i kanë dhenë një ritëm më të lartë skuadrës sonë. E bëjmë këtë që të arrijmë objektivat tona, që tashmë dihen. E di që këtë vit, si gjithnjë, ka shumë pretendentë për titullin, por nuk i trembemi kësaj. Do të mundohemi që të punojmë në grup dhe ta bëjmë sa më mirë detyrën tonë. Nëse do të jemi në gjendje ta bëjmë këtë, besoj se dhe synimet tona do të realizohen. Megjithatë, është një rrugë e gjatë përpara dhe na duhet të bëjmë maksimumin."
Për sa i përket mendimit të tij në lidhje me lojën e shokëve të skuadrës në përgjithësi, atij i duket se gjithçka po shkon më së miri dhe se ekipi është unik në veprimet e veta. "Siç e thashë më parë, deri tani kemi bërë disa ndeshje. Edhe me ato gjëra që kam parë deri tani, duket se në skuadër nuk ka asnjë problem dhe gjithçka shkon shumë mirë. Për sa u përket kombinimeve me njëri-tjetrin, ato po realizohen me përsosmëri, por gjithmonë ka edhe më mirë." Ndersa në lidhje me trajnerin e skuadrës, Faruk Sejdinin, Xhafa shton: "Sejdini ka bërë një punë mjaft të mirë me ne, të cilën e vlerësoj shumë. Për sa i përket lidhjes lojtar-trajner, ajo është e ngushtë. Trajneri ynë di të sillet me të gjithë futbollistët. Besoj se me të edhe një herë skuadra jonë do të fitojë titullin kampion." Në miqësoren e kombëtares kundër San Marinos mbrojtësi dinamovit u aktivizua rreth 30 minuta. Në lidhje me këtë, ai tha: "Jam i kënaqur që më grumbulluan përsëri me kombëtaren. Po ashtu jam akoma më i kënaqur që u aktivizova, megjithëse luajta rreth 30 minuta. U mundova të jap maksimumin në atë ndeshje dhe besoj se e kam arritur. Shpresoj që në të ardhmen do të aktivizohem më shumë dhe të jap më tepër për të. Kombëtarja është një përgjegjësi e madhe dhe besoj se do të jem në gjendje të bëj më të mirën." Ndërsa për sa i përket mendimit të tij rreth trajnerit kroat, Oto Bariç, ai tha: "Deri më tani unë kam bërë vetëm një ndeshje nën drejtimin e tij dhe nuk mund të them asgjë. Për këtë mund të pyesni një tjetër, që ka kohë që është në kombëtare. Ajo që mund të them për të është vetëm një urim: Të ketë suksese në detyrën që ka marrë. Këtë ua uroj të gjithë shokëve të kombëtares. Si ai edhe ne na duhet që të punojmë shumë më tepër se ç'kemi bërë deri më tani për të arritur synimet tona që kemi. E them këtë sepse ke mbi shpatulla peshën e një kombi të tërë, që duhet ta përfaqësosh në mënyrën më të mirë të mundshme. Kjo për mua është një nga përgjegjësitë më të mëdha." I pyetur nëse ishte më mirë nga dëmtimi i marrë në miqësoren me Besën e Kavajës, të cilën e fituan 1-0, mbrojtësi tha që është më mirë dhe se ai nuk do të ishte shkak për ndonjë ndërprerje të stërvitjes. "U dëmtova pak, por nuk besoj se do të më pengojë që të jem në stërvitje. Besoj se sot do të jem gati për stërvitjen e radhës, që do të zhvillohet pasdite,"- përfundoi deklaratën e tij mbrojtësi dinamovit Erjon Xhafa.

*Pema, sot bisedime për kontratën e re*
Sulmuesi Eleandro Pema sot do të ketë një bisedë me zv.presidentin për kontratën e ardhshme që do të nënshkruajë për këtë vit. Duket se kontratat e futbollistëve dinamovitë po vijnë drejt skadimit. Disa po i rinovojnë dhe disa të tjera mbase do të presin deri në dhjetor. Ndërsa Pema duket se është në grupin që do të nënshkruajë që tani kontratën me klubin. 

*Dinamo, sot listën e lojtarëve në FSHF*
Sot, skuadra e Dinamos, sipas administratorit të klubit, Ismet Saliu, do të dërgojë në federatë listën e lojtarëve. Një gjë e tillë ishte planifikur që të bëhej më parë, por është vonuar për shkak të fotografive të futbollistëve, të cilat u plotësuan sot. Nesër ai do të shpallë të gjithë emrat e futbollistëve që janë federuar.

*Arbër Hoxha
Sporti Shqiptar*

Ne kete lajm thuhet se Eleandro Pema do te bisedonte sot per kontraten e re. Ai e ka bere kete gje, por jo me Dinamon. Sot ai ka qene ne ambientet e klubit te Tiranes dhe ka biseduar me donatoret si dhe me shefin e klubit Muca. Me sa me tha gazetari yne *Ilir Cara* ai pritet ti bashkohet Tiranes per sezonin ne vazhdim. Ky eshte lajm i fresket i cili do dalin ne gazeten e neserme. Thashe ta shkruaja tek ky postim meqe flitet ketu per Pemen.

----------

